# Reel Wings



## teamfowlkillers (Feb 7, 2010)

Am looking into getting a couple ultra light snow goose reel wings for this coming spring have any of you guys tried them and recommend them?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have some of the original ones and could never keep them in the air long enough to find out if they work or not. Either not windy enough or too windy...............................


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

i have a couple buddys that hunted with the new ones. scott the owner of reel wings, has made some changes so they do stay in the air. they had some great hunts this year to...had a 4 man limit of snows (80 birds) on one hunt and another 2 day duck hunt with 10 man limit of mallards on saturday and sunday


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

they work and they dont work the birds will never go lower then the real wings and i find it hard to get then to fly just 10 yards in the air i always try them but right away but 8 out if 10 times they come down after the first flock or two i would rather buy silo fliers those are the ticket i run about 25 in my spread dont get me wrong the real wings look great from a distance but when the snows get within 10 yards they flare bigtime


----------



## teamfowlkillers (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

greenc said:


> when the snows get within 10 yards they flare bigtime


thats when you shoot them! You cant beat shooting snows at 30 yards! thats the perfect range for them


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah i reread my post and not 10 yards becuase you cant get them to fly just 10 yards off the ground more like 25-40 yards they fly good yeah 10yards is the takem time but when you got 3-5000 birds working you we usualy will let them start landing


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

pheasants said:


> greenc said:
> 
> 
> > when the snows get within 10 yards they flare bigtime
> ...


I disagree, with this statement! If you can get them into 10 yards then thats exactly what you should do, especially when you have 10 shots to get off!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

XFactor said:


> pheasants said:
> 
> 
> > greenc said:
> ...


x1,567,897,654,322,112 :lost:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

JuvyPimp has entered the building!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You want to run them upwind of the spread anyway. Like geese jumping ahead of the flock. If they are 20 yards upwind incoming birds should be in your face.

I'm thinking about making a couple wire brackets to hold them 5-6' off the ground and still allow them to spin and turn in the wind.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Snows migrating at night for the last week will do that to a guy Chris!!!! :crybaby:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

JuvyPimp said:


> Snows migrating at night for the last week will do that to a guy Chris!!!! :crybaby:


Which direction are they headed? Tough to say this winter!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

South every time I hear/see them at night. Seem to push North during the day. Weirdos.

Should be interesting!


----------

